# Tenn...



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Anybody ever ridden in the Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg area? Might be going there in March and trying to get a riding plan together.....


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Try the Little River Road from Gatlinburg to Townsend and if you want to extend the ride continue on to the Foothills Parkway. Also a beautiful and steep ride is to ride the Roaring Fork Motor Trail right out of Gatlinburg up into the Smokeys. I think it is still closed to vehicle traffic then and is the only time bikes are allowed. It is not extremely long but has considerable climbing and is very beautiful. Sometimes I loop it several times. If you dont mind driving a little try the Tail of the Dragon which starts at the end of the Southern Foothills Parkway and ride over to Deals Gap, Yellow Creek, and Fontana Road, it is great riding and if you ride it during the week that time of year there is very little traffic.


----------



## tanksl (Aug 30, 2011)

Just rode in the townsend area with the family. From gatlinburg it's about 20m through the park (speed limit is i think max 35, with areas of 20). Once on the townsend side it's about 7m to a loop around Cades Cove, which is a laid back 11m route with no cars on Saturday morning until 10 am. They rent bikes to visitors, so expect folks going slow and not knowing rules of the road. Is pleasant, though, with lots of deer and 1 or 2 bears. Outside of the park, I'm not sure I'd ride anywhere, as it's just a bunch of stoplights and winnebagos and hotels.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Do your riding from Townsend, the 'quiet' side of the Smokies. It's about 20 min from Pigeon Forge. You can ride Little River Road, from Gatlinburg, but it can have a lot of traffic. Lots of good roads from Townsend.


----------



## memphis (Aug 5, 2012)

Be prepared to be buzzed by high-speed motorcycles if you ride Hwy 129 "Tail of the Dragon," known to locals as "Deal's Gap."


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

memphis said:


> Be prepared to be buzzed by high-speed motorcycles if you ride Hwy 129 "Tail of the Dragon," known to locals as "Deal's Gap."


This is not true if you ride it at the right time. I ride it quite regularly and it is safer than most road if ridden at the correct time. I have never had a problem with any motorcycles endangering me. The OP says he is coming in March, I have ridden it in March several times during the week and go miles without seeing anyone on the road. However if you ride it on a weekend during the late spring,summer or fall it is a different story. If you pick the right times to ride it, it is one of the most desolate, least traveled roads you will ever find to ride your bike on in this part of the country


----------



## memphis (Aug 5, 2012)

tellico climber said:


> This is not true if you ride it at the right time. I ride it quite regularly and it is safer than most road if ridden at the correct time. I have never had a problem with any motorcycles endangering me. The OP says he is coming in March, I have ridden it in March several times during the week and go miles without seeing anyone on the road. However if you ride it on a weekend during the late spring,summer or fall it is a different story. If you pick the right times to ride it, it is one of the most desolate, least traveled roads you will ever find to ride your bike on in this part of the country



Never said anything about endangerment. 

I ride 129 on my R1 usually a couple of times a year, and it's among my favorites. I'd love to try it on my bicycle, too. When I head out there to ride it on my R1, I deliberately go in the middle of the week, primarily to try and avoid as many cruiser bikes and LEOs as possible. 

Man, I'd love to hit the Skyway on my bicycle, too!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

memphis said:


> Never said anything about endangerment.
> 
> I ride 129 on my R1 usually a couple of times a year, and it's among my favorites. I'd love to try it on my bicycle, too. When I head out there to ride it on my R1, I deliberately go in the middle of the week, primarily to try and avoid as many cruiser bikes and LEOs as possible.
> 
> Man, I'd love to hit the Skyway on my bicycle, too!


Next time you are over this way, send me a PM if you would like to bicycle either road and would like some local company


----------



## memphis (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! Ill remember that


----------

